# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  तनाव भी हो सकता है थायरायड का बड़ा कारण

## Apurv Sharma

थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन के सामने की ओर,श्वास नली के ऊपर एवं स्वर यन्त्र के दोनों तरफ दो भागों में बनी होती है। इसका आकार तितली की तरह होता है। एक स्वस्थ व्*यक्ति में थायरायड ग्रंथि का भार 25 से 50 ग्राम तक होता है | थायरायड ग्रंथि का काम होता है हार्मोन्स को स्रावित करना। मुख्य हार्मोन्स थॉयराइड के द्वारा  बनता है ट्राईआयोडोथायरोन  न को टी3 व थाईरॉक्सीन को T4 के नाम से जाना जाता है। यह थायरायड हार्मोन्स शरीर की कोशिकाओं को ताकत देते हैं। थायरायड से कई तरह की अन्य समस्याएं भी होने लगती है। महिलाओं में गर्भावस्था के दौरान थायरायड होने पर बच्चे व मां को कई समस्याओं का सामना करना होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*तनाव बढ़ता है थॉयरायड :-*

डिप्रेशन भी थकान की ही तरह हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का संभावित लक्षण है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में डिप्रेशन से पीडि़त व्*यक्ति को अपने दैनिक कार्य को करने पर भी डिप्रेस्डं रहता है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में मनुष्य के शरीर में थायराइड हार्मोन के स्तर में कमी अधिक गंभीर हो जाती है भले ही प्रारंभिक मामला बहुत हल्का हो।
हाल ही में कैलिफोर्निया विश्वविद्यालय के एक शोध में पता चला है कि तनाव आपके शरीर में थायराक्सिन हार्मोन के स्राव को नियंत्रित करता है। अगर आप लगातार तनाव में रहते हैं तो हार्मोन के स्राव पर विपरीत प्रभाव पड़ता है। शोध के अनुसार जब तनाव का स्तर बढ़ता है तो इसका सबसे ज्यादा असर हमारी थायरायड ग्रंथि पर पड़ता है। यह ग्रंथि से हार्मोन के स्राव को बढ़ा देता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*पुरुषों मामले में बढ़ा में थायरायड :-*

 पुरुषों में इस रोग की जटिलताओं का विकास अधिक हो जाता है क्योंकि अधिकांश पुरुष रोगी इस रोग के प्रारंभिक लक्षणों को अनदेखा करते हैं। शीघ्र निदान और उपचार इस रोग के अधिक गंभीर परिणामों को रोक सकता है और हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के मौजूदा लक्षण रिवर्स कर देता है।तनाव का सबसे ज्यादा असर पुरूषों पर होता है। पुरूषों में होने वाले थाइरोइडके 50 प्रतिशत मामले तनाव के कारण होते हैं। तनाव के कारण पुरूषों में 'प्राइमरी हाइपो थायरोडिज्म' नामक परेशानी ज्यादा होती है। इसमें ग्रंथि काम करना बंद कर देती है। इससे शरीर में रोगों से लड़ने की क्षमता कम हो जाती है और इससे निजात पाना बहुत मुश्किल हो जाता है।
तनाव से थायरायड के मामले में लगातार बढोत्तरी हो रही है। डॉक्टरों के मुताबिक पुरूषों में होने वाली आम परेशानी है थायरोटिस। यह सिर्फ तनाव के कारण होता है। थायरायड से परेशान 10 में से 5 पुरूषों को थायरोटिस की परेशानी ही होती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* क्या है ईलाज :-*

वेसे तो थायरोटिस का कोई इलाज नहीं है। परन्तु अगर आप कुछ ऐहतियात बरत कर इस परेशानी से लंबे वक्त तक बचा जा सकता है। इसके लिए आपको अपने पूरे जीवन रोज सुबह खाली पेट हार्मोन की गोलियां लेनी पड़ती हैं। अगर आप एक सप्ताह के लिए भी गोलियां खानी बंद कर दें तो आपके शरीर का संतुलन खराब हो जाता है। पर डॉक्टर की सलाह अवश्य ले| 


*तनाव :-*
 टेंशन कम लें और ज्याद से ज्यादा पोषक वाली चीजों को अपने खाने में शामिल करें। खुश रहे  

*व्यायाम :-*
 हल्के व्यायाम के जरिए थायरायड से बचने में मदद मिल सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*योगासन :*

थायरायड होने के बाद भी कुछ योग ऐसे हैं जो इसके स्त्राव के स्तर को नियंत्रित करने में मदद करते हैं।

*आसन व प्रणायाम :*

थायरायड के लिए कई आसनों और प्राणायाम हैं। अगर आप रोज सुबह महज 15 मिनट के लिए भी उन्हें करें तो इस परेशानी से बच सकते हैं।

----------

